# Old John Deere sickle mower problems



## wingspan (3 mo ago)

I'm new here, my brother is up at my parent's house, my dad passed away about a month ago. He is trying to get the old John Deere sickle mower to work so he can mow a few weeds. He replaced the pitman arm which had broken but he says now the ball pops right out of the socket when he tries to get the blades going.

I don't know the make or year of the mower, it is old, the 50s or 60s. I hope I've explained this well enough, any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Welcome to the TF
Does sickle move freely by hand in guards?


----------



## jeffclarke8 (11 mo ago)

wingspan said:


> I'm new here, my brother is up at my parent's house, my dad passed away about a month ago. He is trying to get the old John Deere sickle mower to work so he can mow a few weeds. He replaced the pitman arm which had broken but he says now the ball pops right out of the socket when he tries to get the blades going.
> 
> I don't know the make or year of the mower, it is old, the 50s or 60s. I hope I've explained this well enough, any help is greatly appreciated.


The guy I worked for would shim the ball with bacon rind. This would last for awhile.

Jeff


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep...... Sickle Mower, my vote for the all-time "Don't Work" implement on almost any farm. Grandpa had one, but 95% of the time rather than fool with it, he'd just hand me one of these and point in the direction of the 5' high stuff he wanted cleared on a 90 degree day.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Bob Driver said:


> Yep...... Sickle Mower, my vote for the all-time "Don't Work" implement on almost any farm. Grandpa had one, but 95% of the time rather than fool with it, he'd just hand me one of these and point in the direction of the 5' high stuff he wanted cleared on a 90 degree day.
> 
> View attachment 84257


Along with this, we also have these on the farm when I was a kid........Not a huge fan of either anymore......LOL









Amazon.com: Muller Krenhof/Offner Hand Scythe - Reaping Sickle Shorter Rounder - Grass Hook 4920,45 - Made in Austria : Patio, Lawn & Garden


Buy Muller Krenhof/Offner Hand Scythe - Reaping Sickle Shorter Rounder - Grass Hook 4920,45 - Made in Austria: Axes - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------

